# Now do I have a Black Piranha(Rhombeus)



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

Well the the fish you guys identified as a Sanchezi is now back at the lfs. They apologized and said the supplier told them it was a Rhombeus. Well a few days ago I ordered a Black Piranha(Rhombeus) from one of the sponsors. I picked him up today right after I dropped off the Sanchezi. He has only been in the tank for 5 hours. He is around 5 to 6 inches.

So What do you think from the pics? Do we have a Rhombeus now?


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

the spotting on the fish is a bit off and sort of looks like a compressus to me... However I have never seen one with a faint humeral spot before.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

It looks like a rhombeus but I can't differentiate what "sub-species" it is.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Rhombeus.
Just curious. What did you tell the people at the fish store? 
"Yeah a bunch of people from the internet told me that you don't know what your talking about!"


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

He looks like one of my rhoms.... Usually, if a sponsor says it a rhom, then it's a rhom.. mistakes happen, but in rare occasions.
Nice fish !!!


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

Tango374 said:


> Rhombeus.
> Just curious. What did you tell the people at the fish store?
> "Yeah a bunch of people from the internet told me that you don't know what your talking about!"










lol lol That's pretty much what I said. I said it doesn't have a red eye and no band black band on its caudal fin and bunch of people on the internet told me so. The only thing that won't be funny is if this fish doesn't turn out to be a Rhom. By the way the lfs really doesn't know anything about piranhas anyway.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Your fish in the photo looks simiar to one I'm working on; http://opefe.com/images/Ser_cf_compres.jpg

It remains undescribed, so can't tell you for certain if S. rhombeus or a compressus member.


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

hastatus said:


> Your fish in the photo looks simiar to one I'm working on; http://opefe.com/images/Ser_cf_compres.jpg
> 
> It remains undescribed, so can't tell you for certain if S. rhombeus or a compressus member.


After it settles in the tank for a few days is there any other kind of photos I can take that might help on the ID.


----------



## Cappin (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi i have been a piranha researcher in calle de university. I am kinda a big deal and know what i am talking about. I can easily ID this for u T-Man. From studying the pics u have posted i have concluded after a few hours of studying that this is not a rhom but a similar version. The fact is this fish u have will only reach 7.5 inches at a max unlike the rhom. It has alot of same colouring. But is diff not a rhom.


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

Cappin said:


> Hi i have been a piranha researcher in calle de university. I am kinda a big deal and know what i am talking about. I can easily ID this for u T-Man. From studying the pics u have posted i have concluded after a few hours of studying that this is not a rhom but a similar version. The fact is this fish u have will only reach 7.5 inches at a max unlike the rhom. It has alot of same colouring. But is diff not a rhom.
























What is it then? Similar isn't really an ID.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

YA if your such a big deal and know your stuff then why cant you tell us what exactly it is?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm kind of a big deal...lol 
ok Ron


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Cappin said:


> Hi i have been a piranha researcher in calle de university. I am kinda a big deal and know what i am talking about. I can easily ID this for u T-Man. From studying the pics u have posted i have concluded after a few hours of studying that this is not a rhom but a similar version. The fact is this fish u have will only reach 7.5 inches at a max unlike the rhom. It has alot of same colouring. But is diff not a rhom.


frank needs so take you back to school

"im kinda a big deal" <----- that is genius









you say you can id it easily.......yet you dont!!!!
if your the expert then tell us what it is.

and how can you tell its only gonna reach 7.5"?....how did you come to this conclusion?


----------



## Cappin (Sep 24, 2007)

piranha-man uk said:


> Hi i have been a piranha researcher in calle de university. I am kinda a big deal and know what i am talking about. I can easily ID this for u T-Man. From studying the pics u have posted i have concluded after a few hours of studying that this is not a rhom but a similar version. The fact is this fish u have will only reach 7.5 inches at a max unlike the rhom. It has alot of same colouring. But is diff not a rhom.


frank needs so take you back to school

"im kinda a big deal" <----- that is genius









you say you can id it easily.......yet you dont!!!!
if your the expert then tell us what it is.

and how can you tell its only gonna reach 7.5"?....how did you come to this conclusion?
[/quote]
Now Now children. After a great talk with the head reasearcher at calle de we have concluded from the colouring and blind spots that is a Caribe. After talking to Dr. K Henry we reached the conclusion that is indeed a Caribe Piranha. And yes i am a big deal and know my stuff. I had other work in the field of piranha reasearching yesterday and could not risk making a unaccurate IDing of the fish> But after talking to DR. K Henry and studying the pics u have sent we can now ID it as a Caribe.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't know piranhas very well, but that's not _Pygocentrus cariba_!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Cappin said:


> Hi i have been a piranha researcher in calle de university.


Where is this "calle de university"? A Google search did not turn up such a place!



> I am kinda a big deal and know what i am talking about.


Uh-huh. If you were a piranha researcher, why did you have to lean on K. Henry to ID this as _P. cariba_?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im not sure about that fish either...but I can say the genus is Serrasalmus...not Pygocentrus. That being said...there is no reason to be disrespectful to other members of this forum.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Quick question for t-man....why post your fish here for ID when you are sharing a computer with Cappin...couldnt he just ID it for you


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Quick question for t-man....why post your fish here for ID when you are sharing a computer with Cappin...couldnt he just ID it for you


I think my son just got me! But I am not laughing and he won' be laughing when he gets home! As soon I seen that second post by cappin I knew something had to be up. I have been talking to him about these last two piranhas that I bought and I bet he thought it would be funny to screw with Dad. 
Sorry guys I just didn't see this comming!







this time but i won't be so naive next time.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol your son is quite the character, i personally think your fish is a black rhom but like the others said it could be a compressus too from the markings. The two have been mixed up alot and can be hard to tell the differnce


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

It looks rhom to me-


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

It looks kind of like mine. Nobody is sure what it is either.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

^ looks like a compressus to me.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ja said:


> It looks kind of like mine. Nobody is sure what it is either.
> 
> View attachment 154389
> 
> ...


looks like one I bought off of Frank the fish guy.....must post some pics


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> ^ looks like a compressus to me.


Really? I don't see it. What are you looking to think Comp GG?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Tango374 said:


> ^ looks like a compressus to me.


Really? I don't see it. What are you looking to think Comp GG?
[/quote]
Well....the general shape of the fish and what look like bars in the spotting. Also...a lot of compressus we have seen lately have had the yellow anal fin. Im not certain...and I dont feel the picture is the greatest to ID....just saying that it looks like a compressus to me.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> ^ looks like a compressus to me.


Really? I don't see it. What are you looking to think Comp GG?
[/quote]
Well....the general shape of the fish and what look like bars in the spotting. Also...a lot of compressus we have seen lately have had the yellow anal fin. Im not certain...and I dont feel the picture is the greatest to ID....just saying that it looks like a compressus to me.
[/quote]
This seems to be what most people think but I never seen a compressus with so much yellow or gold coloring befor maybe it's some rarer varient, hopefully lol.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i say rhom

well at least its not another sanch


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

As I stated earlier the fish is undescribed. It may fall in to the compressus group. So for now its a Serrasalmus species cf compressus.


----------

